# Iowa licenses goin up!



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Ohio tags are going up next year as well. Look for an even higher increase in the future. Ohio residents are complaining a lot also and are wanting a draw state for non resident


We had some issues with Ohio people down there, they don't care for "us" much.. 
Thing is a lot of farmers just want deer killed and let us hunt. Little did we know BOTH properties were already being hunted by residents...
Guess that'll happen for "free" land to hunt.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

cant blame the residents of Ohio. A big reason for the great hunting is the hunters themselves. guys just eat tags even public land hunters,they want meat they shoot does. Yea I know about the amish and deer drives but for the most part its just different. The hunting culture in Michigan is evolving but very slow. as far the Ohioans go I have my friend's down there and keep to myself. kinda like going up north you dont go into a bar and try picking up locals women.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> We had some issues with Ohio people down there, they don't care for "us" much..
> Thing is a lot of farmers just want deer killed and let us hunt. Little did we know BOTH properties were already being hunted by residents...
> Guess that'll happen for "free" land to hunt.


It’s crazy down we’re we hunt. People are hillbillies and nuts. Doss county meth country


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> It’s crazy down we’re we hunt. People are hillbillies and nuts. Doss county meth country


Now be nice, I'm sure you have plenty of the sh$$ up there.


----------

